# AFM Delete pipes



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

As title, new or used let me know what you have


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Or if anyone has a couple of broken AFM's


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I have a set of afm off my r34 , I will also be getting some delete pipes coming off soon too


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

goghat said:


> I have a set of afm off my r34 , I will also be getting some delete pipes coming off soon too


OK thanks sent you a PM


----------



## sebastijanignac (Dec 5, 2015)

ive got some delete pipes !! let me know

cheers


----------

